# Fun day on the water!!



## Tightsnatch (Sep 22, 2008)

Meet Jimmy and Tony at shoreline and we were headed out to do a little bottom fishing. First stop at the pass to load up on bait. After ten min. we were loaded and headed out. I do have to mention we took a little backside pounding on the way out, but nothing we couldn't take. Finally made it out to be greeted with a beautiful weedline, flying fish, turtles, and birds. Of course no real trolling gear on the boat. So on to the bottom fishing we went. It was slow, small scamps and squirl fish. So on the way to check out a new spot we noticed a bunch of birds diving. As we got closer we saw

what it was.









Nice log loaded with hunderds of Jacks, some triggerfish, couple chicken dolphin, and my favorite tripletail!! Threw out a little ly and a tripletail sucked it down. Caught a triggerfish we couldn't ID.










Any ideas? So after a couple exciting break offs from the energetic tripletail, we decided we were not going to lose another one. I hooked one up Tony backed the boat down I had the rod in the water to get him off the log and Jimmy was laid out over the motor with the net. You would have thought we were tagging a blue Marlin in a tournament. 










We decided to move on and get back to bottom fishing. The bottom wasn't very productive. Alot of short AJ's and some bliners or mingo's. Jimmy did catch 1 keeper scamp and I got1 Almaco. It was the end of the day and Tony and I were up, Jimmy was reeling up a small AJ and when it got in sight it was followed up by a nice dolphin. I threw a live bait at it which it sucked down. Didn't put up a fight at all and I reeled it in and Jimmy had her gaffed in less than 5 min.














































Thebiggest tripletail went 5# and the dolphin was 15#.I almost forgot about this,



















Red Cornet.



















A nice peace of tripletail for dinner and called it a day. Overall just a great day on the water, good times and cold beer with a couple friends.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report....wish I was out there :reallycrying


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Great report and nice triple tail. How far out was the weedline?


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Glad you could get the triple tail to bite! Good sized cow... sometimes they give up and the next they hang down like a tuna.


----------



## sand crab (Nov 6, 2007)

that fish you couldnt identify looks like it may be a marbled grouper, they can be charcoal with white spots, a little deeper bodied than most grouper,the shape resembles the tripletail. but they are not related. excellent in taste, as are all grouper.


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

nice dolphin and triple tails :bowdown


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

good catch and the plate of food looks good also. That trigger would of been a good tank mate for somebody with a large tank.Really cool


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Great trip & great report! 

Well done.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great jobpostingthetrip for us Chris. I just returned from N.O.with my honey as that was the deal for a Fridaytrip I had tojumped in the truck and head to her cajun family's lil get together...I'm freeto dulac' for awhile.LOL

That was the first triple tail for me and boy was it delicious!:hungry

Tonight,Mahi on de'grill..

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *sand crab (5/16/2009)*that fish you couldnt identify looks like it may be a marbled grouper, they can be charcoal with white spots, a little deeper bodied than most grouper,the shape resembles the tripletail. but they are not related. excellent in taste, as are all grouper.


Anyone know the regs on those marbled grouper? I agree with comment of tank mate...beauitful colors as the pics didn't do it justice with the deep glowingpurple colors. Awesome!

Jimmy


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

How far out were you guys? We saw a weedline yesterday around 10 miles or so but didn't have any dolphin on it that we could tell. Nice work btw. i'm jealous of the dolphin :bowdown


----------



## superman (Feb 28, 2008)

NICE FISHING ...KEEP IT UP :usaflag


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *ltsheets (5/17/2009)*How far out were you guys? We saw a weedline yesterday around 10 miles or so but didn't have any dolphin on it that we could tell. Nice work btw. i'm jealous of the dolphin :bowdown


Weed line was about 30 miles out...another scattered weedline was sighted on the way in around10 miles but was too late in the day to check for dolphin. Not many fish in the box butthat dolphin made the day for sure..

Jimmy


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Tightsnatch (5/16/2009)* I do have to mention we took a little backside pounding on the way out, but nothing we couldn't take.
> 
> :doh


----------



## Cane Pole (Jan 19, 2008)

LOL LOL!!!:withstupid


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Im going to have to disagree on the marble grouper. Thats definently a Trigger, maybe a male juvenile(sp)Niger Trigger fish

http://http://members.tripod.com/africandiving/pictures/triggerfish4.jpg

maybe just a Juv. that hasn't lost its spots. Kinda like a spotted fawn


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice :clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I bet those Triple Tail were good eating.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report. If you do not mind my asking, how did you load up on bait? trolling for hardtails?, sabiki? castnet?



Thanks..............


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Ajerv (5/20/2009)*Great report. If you do not mind my asking, how did you load up on bait? trolling for hardtails?, sabiki? castnet?
> 
> Thanks..............


Ajerv,

Sabikis under diving birds just as youround the corner near Pickens shoal...ly's and hard tails galore...a few cigs too.

Jimmy


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

That's a "Canthidermis maculata", Spotted Oceanic Triggerfish. Usually found far offshore around floating debris or weeds.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree, spotted oceanic triggerfish.It says theyrefairly rare and not much is known about its everday life or its breeding habits and they average 1 to 2 pounds.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

What did you use to catch that one already fried w/ grits?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

how did i miss this!!!!! nice catch Jimmy and Chris!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *John B. (5/21/2009)*how did i miss this!!!!! nice catch Jimmy and Chris!!!


John B., I'll give you a shout next trip once the weather clears...

Jimmy


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

thanx for taking the credit on the tripletail dinner!!!! :moon:moon:moon you know you liked it jimmy!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report and Great catch. :clap


----------

